# WA Frilled Neck Lizards



## Niall (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

Just took a few pictures of my Frill Necks,
what do you think?


----------



## spongebob (Aug 9, 2009)

Very nice. Are these the smaller Kimberley version?


----------



## Niall (Aug 9, 2009)

The parents are possibly from the western extent of there range.
They are far more brighter then the ones found around Kunnunara.

I have never heard of a smaller Kimberley version, so i wouldn't know.


----------



## jessb (Aug 9, 2009)

What are they like to handle Niall?


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 9, 2009)

aww, they dont like u. there awesome!!


----------



## Niall (Aug 9, 2009)

jessb said:


> What are they like to handle Niall?


 
My other ones I had were great handlers, as they just sit on my arm.
These ones are still really young (around 5 months old) so they still hate me holding them.


----------



## ravan (Aug 9, 2009)

theyre so cool. 
i want some!


----------



## Niall (Aug 9, 2009)

just a few more.


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 9, 2009)

any of em with out the frill? or do they hate the cam?


----------



## Niall (Aug 9, 2009)

Oops posted it twice.


----------



## Niall (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Niall (Aug 9, 2009)

Last one


----------



## simonchristie (Aug 9, 2009)

ahhh Niall stop sqeazing them! you sqeazed them sooo hard there heads puffed up:shock:heheheehehehe
ill have to come round next time im up and youl have to give me the tour of Nialls reptile park seeing as though youv been to Simons ultra awesome mega spectacular reptile park a couple of times:lol:


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Aug 9, 2009)

gawd they're beautiful lil guys... i can't get mine to frill, vary rarely he will. and when he does he's over it by the time i get the camera


----------



## Niall (Aug 9, 2009)

simonchristie said:


> ahhh Niall stop sqeazing them! you sqeazed them sooo hard there heads puffed up:shock:heheheehehehe
> ill have to come round next time im up and youl have to give me the tour of Nialls reptile park seeing as though youv been to Simons ultra awesome mega spectacular reptile park a couple of times:lol:


 

Haha
It does look like im squeazing them but im not really they could of easly jump out.

Haha by the time you come up here we will have Cat5 licence


----------



## Davey (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey Niall,

Nice Frillies, where did you get them from?

Cheers!


Davey


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 10, 2009)

OMG
OMG
OMG, OMG
They is THE CUTE
The very definition of it!
gimmie yeah?
where'd you get them from and how much? dish the inflo please ^_^


----------



## Niall (Aug 10, 2009)

I got them from Gary Davies www.westaussiereptiles.com.au
They are CB,
$550each
I dont think he has any left,
If you give him a call he will tell you when he has more for sale.


----------



## Davey (Aug 10, 2009)

Niall said:


> I got them from Gary Davies www.westaussiereptiles.com.au
> They are CB,
> $550each
> I dont think he has any left,
> If you give him a call he will tell you when he has more for sale.



Cheers Niall!


----------



## richardsc (Aug 10, 2009)

nice frillys nial


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 10, 2009)

what size enclosure would a pair of those guys need? I might haveto start saving my pennies for some!


----------



## Niall (Aug 10, 2009)

They need a pritty big enclosure, 
Frilled Necks can grow up to 80cm long (head to tail).

This is the enclosure they are in at the moment, they will be moved to a out-door Avairy when they grow bigger.

They need UVB/UVA as well that is why i have the big MV Globe near were they bask.


----------



## Niall (Nov 21, 2009)

Update!


----------



## Gecko75 (Nov 21, 2009)

they are awsome, I wish they would put them on class 1 for us NSW people. are they easy to kee[?


----------



## Niall (Mar 17, 2010)

Just got my new Camera today for when I go to Papua New Guinea in around a months time, so thought I would give it a try out and to get use to it.
Got some good pictures so thought I might share some with you.
(My new adult Frill necks)
Ps. The Female isn't that tame and hates the new camera.






















Just a couple of pics of my yearling Pair.





















Enjoy.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 18, 2010)

niccce frilly's


----------



## Vincey (Mar 18, 2010)

hot damn diggity xD nice frillies niall


----------



## Niall (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks guy, they are good looking.
To me I reckon WA frill necks are one of the best looking frillies on the market.


----------



## shane14 (Mar 19, 2010)

Loving the red mate!


----------



## Niall (Mar 19, 2010)

Just thought I would add two more pictures for the people who are thinking of buying a Frill neck,
I dont think you can ever get a bad picture of a Frilly...


----------



## Slats (Mar 19, 2010)

Our locals are a lot brighter than the WA Frillies I have seen.
Yours are still great looking animals


----------



## Niall (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey Slats,
Have you got any pictures of the Katherine Frill Necks?
I got to get up to Katherine one day, looks like a great place to explore, just have to find out with my mate still lives their.


----------



## bluereptile (Mar 19, 2010)

nice looking frillies mate


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 19, 2010)

Been seriously toying with the idea of getting some frillies for quite a while now.Very nice.


----------



## captive_fairy (Mar 19, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous...Im hoping to get (at least) one this year


----------



## Niall (Mar 19, 2010)

All I can say is that you will not regret it!
They have great personalities and are just great fun to watch and keep.

The WA frill necks are starting to get bred alot more and I would think in a couple of months time there will be a good number of baby WA frill necks for sale.


----------



## rhi_83 (Apr 18, 2010)

anyone no were i can buy a frill neck im in vic??? or does anyone no if i can have one shipped from a diff state??


----------



## Niall (Apr 19, 2010)

I have 2 Adult Male WA frill necks for sale at the moment.











PM for details.


----------



## masejake (Apr 19, 2010)

hello,
Did you find that as they become relaxed to you walking past there cage, and so on that they show there frill alot less.
i have always wanted to get a frilly but have been told by alot of people as they become relaxed they dont show there frill.

thankyou
Mason


----------



## Niall (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes that is true.
None of mine really show their frills much anymore, but they do frill up now and again when they get a fright. These 2 males always for some reason only really frill up when they are housed in their out-door enclosure.


----------



## lovethefrilly (Apr 19, 2012)

Gorgeous Pics of the big fella


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 20, 2012)

Niall, all of your frilly's are stunning and so healthy looking, do you handle them often and what are they like? I have many mixed reviews(as with most reptiles ) but these guys are just amazing. I love their "spirit"


----------



## ingie (Apr 21, 2012)

I love how big and beefy they look!
My QLD frilly is really tame as I only tong feed him. When he sees me he gets closer and eyes me off looking for the bugs hehe. He has never displayed his frill at me.


----------

